# Live fast - die young



## flance_j

Hi everyone.

Please, translate for me "Live fast - die young" in Kanji


----------



## NimueYip

Die young = 早逝（die as a young man）、早夭（die as a baby or a child）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

少年戒之在色....
well im kidding 
I can understand the phrase but context is useful.


----------



## SuperXW

It's not easy to translate such a colorful attitude. However, some people have found a quite similar modern slang in Chinese: 过把瘾就死 "Satisfy the craving, then die".


----------



## Skatinginbc

活時充實死時漂亮; 寧可「快活俊死」也不願虛度此生


----------



## julietjoo

This phrase has multiple implications.
If this is used in some informal context, I guess "快活早死" would be fine.
http://article.yeeyan.org/view/62287/209498

But if this is intended to be some poetic translation, I might need to know the context first in order to translate it.


----------



## Skatinginbc

julietjoo said:


> This phrase has multiple implications...I might need to know the context first in order to translate it.


I totally agree with julietjoo.  The difference between 快活早死 and 快活俊死 is that the former is a literal translation while the latter takes the saying as a 歇後語:_ Live fast_, _die young---leave a beautiful corpse_.


----------



## julietjoo

Thank you so much for completing the sentence. This is in fact the first time I learn about the latter half of it


----------



## SuperXW

julietjoo said:


> This phrase has multiple implications.
> If this is used in some informal context, I guess "快活早死" would be fine.


To avoid people misunderstanding 快活 as a single word for "happy", I also saw someone translated the phrase as "快快活, 早早死".


----------



## Skatinginbc

How about 速活早死?


----------



## SuperXW

I think all your suggestions are good. If using in a formal sentence, 速活早死 could be perfect. In other context, I prefer something like 快快活,早早死 because the wordings are plain enough, just like the English version. 速活早死 is like a foul-character idiom, which gives me an antique or literary feeling.


----------



## brofeelgood

If you live fast (hard and dangerously), you will die young. There's implicit but strong overtones that the latter is an inevitable consequence of the former.

That's why we see this often applied to the lives of rock stars or famous personalities who live glamorous lives but die early (and often tragic) deaths.

生活越是刺激,生命越是短暂.


----------



## fyl

This is actually similar to a very popular phrase on Internet: 不嘬死就不会死. No zuo no die.


----------

